# Where to buy cheap special effect contact lenses?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Quick search - this was posted recently:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-promotions/81845-online-code-sfx-contact-lenses.html


----------



## Dr. Dark (Aug 6, 2009)

Be careful what you buy. We bought several pair at Transworld (I think they were called Exotic Lenses), and they are junk! Two have torn, and one had jagged edges that made it unwearable. Very disappointing!!!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a site that some others here on the forum told me about. These are priced per pair and not each. Color Lenses 4 Less, Color Contact Lenses and Crazy Contact Lenses Onlineshop


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I just got some from here:

Halloween Contacts, Special Effect Contacts, Wild Contacts, Halloween Contact by ExtremeSFX

and they are good quality, comfortable and were 65 bucks for the pair.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Please be sure you buy from a quality company. You get what you pay for. And your vision IS at risk. You can do permanant damage to your eyes with cheap lenses. Invest in your vision. Effect contact aren't meant for a one time only costume. They should be done for a costume you will wear for years to come.


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

Try HoneyColor.com | Geo, Neo, Hyper Size, Beaucon circle lens

They have a few and they seem to be good prices.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

As others have stated this is one of those areas where you actually want to spend more, not less.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

goolie said:


> Try HoneyColor.com | Geo, Neo, Hyper Size, Beaucon circle lens
> 
> They have a few and they seem to be good prices.


Do not buy any lenses without getting an optomotrist to size and recommend them. Different countries have different regulations. Not all of them are strict. My brother went cheap and damaged his eyes. Please be careful. My brother had perfect vision up until he started wearing the cheap lenses. Now he is not allowed to drive. He can see. But, not very well.


----------



## ibsg (Oct 20, 2009)

be careful. some contact lenses are not safe for your eyes.


----------



## halloweenisbetter (Oct 20, 2009)

I got some for my werewolf costume at vampfangs.com. I don't wear lenses normally, but they fit and they looked great.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I got mine last week from coastal contacts. I picked out the white outs to work with multiple outfits...soooo excited!


----------



## AquaMoon (Oct 22, 2009)

colorlens4less.com

prices are great too!!!
=)


----------



## evilpotpourri (Jul 13, 2008)

Booterbunz said:


> I got mine last week from coastal contacts. I picked out the white outs to work with multiple outfits...soooo excited!


I have a question about these...Do you really need a prescription to order zero power contacts? I ordered through this same company and since it automatically filled in a docs name I assume that is all I need? Sure hope so-hubby and I both got a pair! Im going to be a witch so I went with the star and moon contacts and hubby got "banshee"....I wanted him to get the ones you got


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Evilpotpourri~ I called the company and placed my order through the csr. They have a Dr. on staff that approves all of the contact orders. I did not have a prescription and have no need for glasses or contacts and my order went through and I received it in less than a week. I had great luck with them..and they are only about 90 minutes away from me in NW Washington so I didn't have the fear of working with an overseas company and getting crap or taken! HTH!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 19, 2004)

MHooch said:


> I just got some from here:
> 
> Halloween Contacts, Special Effect Contacts, Wild Contacts, Halloween Contact by ExtremeSFX
> 
> and they are good quality, comfortable and were 65 bucks for the pair.


Careful, this site is in China and not reliable. I tried to order from them last year and my mastercard stopped it cold and called me about it. This company is flagged as fraudulent, so the prices may seem cheap but what they really want is your card #. How did your order go for you? 


Health Canada has official warnings out about "cosmetic effect" contacts. Some people have lost or limited their vision. This is NOT a place to go cheap unless of course, risking blindness or being vision impaired is something you desire.  

Personally, I would go through my optometrist but then I've worn contacts for 27 years.


----------



## _GhoulTech_ (Jul 21, 2009)

SapphyreMoon said:


> Health Canada has official warnings out about "cosmetic effect" contacts. Some people have lost or limited their vision. This is NOT a place to go cheap unless of course, risking blindness or being vision impaired is something you desire.
> 
> Personally, I would go through my optometrist but then I've worn contacts for 27 years.


I have to agree with this statement. I've looked into this in the past and the only safe way to do this is through an optometrist. 

Yes they'll be more expensive but they'll be safe.


----------

